# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Трафик >  Базы данных Forex/Crypto/Bank_RF. Любые объёмы. Любые страны

## Жора Фомин

*Обеспечим любой КЦ и офис абсолютно любым объёмом лидов по любому направлению.*

*FOREX:*
-регистрации на брокера
-покупатели входящего курса по торговле на фин рынках.
-FOREX обучение
-русскоговорящая ЕВРОПА(Испания/Франция/Швейцария.....)

*Crypto:*
-крипто обучение 
-инвесторы в крипто хайпы
-покупатели входящего курса по торговле на фин рынках

*Физ лица:*
-Классические(первый обзвон 55%+ трубок)
-Физы с указанием депозитного вклада в банке.

*Терявшие под чарджбек идут разными форматами. Вариантов много. Выбрать есть с чего:*
-ФИО/тел/почта/компания/депозит в $
-ФИО/тел/почта/компания/депозит в BTC/ETH
Страны: Россия/Казахстан/Узбекистан/Германия/Польша/Латвия/Литва/Эстония/Норвегия/Швеция/Швейцария/Англия/Испания/Австрия/Дания/Нидерланды и другие.

Так же есть *страны Азии и Африки*. Как под привлечение так и терявшие.
*Под привлечение:*
Индия/Малайзия/Сингапур/Австралия/Гонконг/Новая Зеландия/Индонезия/ОАЭ/ЮАР/Египет/Алжир.

*Терявшие под чарджбек:*
Сингапур/Австралия/Гонконг/ОАЭ/Новая Зеландия.

*Банки*.
Что касательно банков. Есть только банки России и Казахстана. Других банков нет возможности выгрузить и как то заполучить.
Есть *разные банки*. От Сбербанка до МТС. Есть те что и в наличие, а есть те, которые мы только выгружаем под заказ. По этому возможность есть получить базу абсолютно любого банка из списка ниже:
Альфа без карты 
Альфа с картой
Райфайзен
УралСиб
Яндекс
Яндекс мани
Юни кредит
Убрир
УралБанк реконструкции
Совком
Банк Санк-Петербурга
Киви банк
Открытие
ПочтаБанк
Левобережный и т д.

В случае, если *есть вопросы* и желание получить достойный для себя материал, благодаря которому вы заработаете, то пишите. *Всем отвечу очень оперативно.*

*Мой Telegram: @Mikonos13*

----------


## vtope2324

Только горячий трафик!

Базы под:
- форекс
- крипто
- с лендов о доп доходах

Хорошие показатили конверсии


Страны:  Европа(русскоговорящая), РФ, Казахстан.

Только живой трафик! 
Замена неликвида!
По всем интересующим Вас вопросам в тг!


• TELEGRAM: @vtope2324

----------

